# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Resonancia Magnética y Microorganismos eficientes - BIOFERTIL (Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!!

## kscastaneda

Además  de la potente capacidad antioxidante de los Microorganismos Eficientes,  estos pueden generar una resonancia magnética que apoya las acciones  vitales e invierte los negativos. Cada  materia crea su propia frecuencia o longitud de onda, la cual se  corresponde a la vibración generada por el movimiento veloz de los  electrones girando alrededor del núcleo en cada átomo de la materia. La  resonancia se produce en el momento que coinciden dos vibraciones  iguales con la misma frecuencia de diferente procedencia. La resonancia  magnética es el resultado de la convergencia de la resonancia con un  magnetismo. Todas las frecuencias poseen su particular contenido de  información, y cada información vital y cada materia tiene su propia  resonancia magnética.  El  doctor Higa señala que la información vital se transfiere a través del  agua. Las moléculas del agua son bipolares, es decir, uno de los polos  es positivo y el otro negativo, y su funcionamiento es similar a una  cinta magnética, de modo que, la información vital queda registrada  magnéticamente en las moléculas del agua. En contacto con otras  sustancias, el agua asimila su resonancia magnética y la traspasa a  otras. La efectividad de la transmisión de la resonancia magnética  depende del estado de la sustancia de la que procede, de manera que,  cuanto más pura sea la sustancia o el agua, mayor será la eficacia de su  emisión y, por el contrario, si la sustancia no está en estado puro o  el agua está contaminada, la propia sustancia obstaculiza la transmisión  o el medio de transmisión. Estas condiciones hacen que existan  vibraciones que son adecuadas para el ser humano y otras que le son  nocivas.   La  distorsión de la resonancia magnética de una sustancia se produce por  la destrucción artificial de su estructura de átomos, como sucede en la  fisión nuclear en la que se manifiesta la dificultad de la emisión de  información correcta. Las sustancias en ese estado desatan abundante  oxígeno activo, esto es, radicales libres, que tienen características  similares a los rayos ultravioleta. La oxidación es lo que obstaculiza  con mayor frecuencia la resonancia magnética normal, de modo que, si una  sustancia se descompone en sustancias oxidadas, es porque ha perdido su  propia resonancia originaria. Paralelamente, los radicales libres,  aunque son imprescindibles para todos los seres vivos, en cantidades  elevadas provocan todo tipo de enfermedades. Por todo ello, es necesario  reforzar y mejorar la capacidad de resistencia de los seres vivos y de  la materia a la oxidación para poder mantener sus cualidades básicas.    La  vibración de los Microorganismos Eficientes es muy beneficiosa, ya que  favorece la potencia vital que interviene en la vida. Los  Microorganismos Eficientes contienen esta vibración, de modo que, cuanto  más se utilice, tanto la proporción de antioxidantes aglutinados como  el refuerzo de las ondas de resonancia magnética será mayor. La  evolución de este proceso provocará una mejora notable del entorno, de  ahí que sus propiedades ofrezcan la posibilidad de aplicarse en  múltiples ámbitos, como el tratamiento y purificación del agua, medio  ambiente, agricultura, ganadería, construcción, procesos industriales,  etc.     Aplicada  en la agricultura, esta tecnología consigue que el crecimiento de los  cultivos sea homogéneo como consecuencia de la uniformidad de las ondas  de resonancia. Los excelentes resultados son que, por ejemplo, los  frutales crecen repletos de frutas, teniendo todas similar color y  tamaño. Si el crecimiento es desigual es porque las vibraciones son  irregulares, por lo que se debe utilizar esta tecnología hasta que las  vibraciones estén sincronizadas.    Esta  tecnología, en su forma líquida o en cerámica pulverizada, ha sido  utilizada también en materiales de construcción, comprobando su eficacia  en casos en los que, como ha comunicado el profesor Higa, se ha  establecido un campo de resonancia de tal magnitud que incluso ha  conseguido sincronizar las vibraciones provocadas por un fuerte  terremoto. Como consecuencia, se ha logrado evitar graves destrozos en  las casas. Tanto los terremotos, como los cambios imprevistos de  temperatura o la radiación son poderosos conductores de energía que,  mediante ondas de resonancia magnética, pueden ser situados en una  vibración común. Por este motivo, se debería establecer un campo de  resonancia en una irradiación de energía que fuera tan potente como la  que provocan los terremotos, evitando así temblores catastróficos.   *COMO USAR LOS MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES :*  *En almacigo o semillas :* 
* Como desinfectante remomojar las semillas en una solución de EM.1
* En plantines antes del transpante como desinfectante y preventivo.  *En campo definitivo :*
* Para controlar nematodos y hongos radiculares --> 01 litro de EM.1/semana durante 8 semanas.
* Para transformar la materia orgánica y rastrojos de cosecha en sustancias utiles para su cultivo --> 04 litros de EM.COMPOST/ha. *
Para fabricar biofermentos :*
* Utilice 5 litros de EM.1/cilindro de 200 litros. (se sugiere añadir extracto de cola de caballo al tanque a dosis de 5 lt/cil al finalizar el proceso que dura 25 días; recuerde que los materiales orgánicos que coloque en su tanque no debe exceder los 40kg y puede utilizar visceras de animales, sangre, guano fresco, etc; asimismo puede enriquecerlo con microelementos a razón de 5kg/cil). El resultado será un producto rico en antioxidantes, aminoacidos, enzimas, acidos orgánicos y antibioticos. Esto aplicar a dosis de 5 lt/cil la veces que considere pertinente.  *Para fabricar bioplaguicida y procedimiento* --> solicitar la formula en  biofertil@live.com  *
El cambio revolucionario para nuestra agricultura ya comenzo depende de usted unirse antes y gozar los beneficios de una agricultura rentable, limpia y con menos uso de pesticidas y fertilizantes sintéticos !!!* Temas similares: HABLEMOS DE FISIOLOGIA VEGETAL (x BIOFERTIL SAC - Ing. Carlos Castañeda) ? CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------

